# Thread Sizes for Dayacom Jr Series Fountain Pen and Rollerball Pen Sections?



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

Has anyone found a source for this? I noticed that Ed of Exotics posts some, but not all. 
When I talk about the Dayacom Jr series, I am referring to the 12.5mm and 10.50mm tubes.

Thank you!


----------



## magpens (Jun 28, 2019)

I think there were some changes in the thread size about 2-3 yrs ago and it could be that not all kits were changed in the same way.

If you are making a kit pen, you get everything you need, so why is it necessary to know the thread size ? . Maybe just curiosity ?  I can relate ..  !!


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you. I made several kitless and I may not always want to make the section.


----------



## magpens (Jun 28, 2019)

Gotcha ! .... if you have a specific kit in mind, let me know.  If I have that kit, I can send the thread measurements to you.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you. Any of the following:
Jr Aaron, George, Antony, Harold, Citizen. Than you very much. Do not go nuts.


----------



## Curly (Jun 28, 2019)

Tony you are aware that the El Grande/Churchill/Cambridge series pens all use a M10 x 1 standard tap thread so you wouldn't have to hunt down a special thread I believe you need on the Jr. Series?
Beaufort Ink sell Bock sections that takes their nibs and feeds for both the #5 and #6 size nibs. They use a M8.5 x1 tap (special tap needed). http://www.beaufortink.co.uk/bocksections.html

Disclaimer. Marla makes blanks for Beaufort.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you. I am not aware of that. I just tried the Jr Gent section on my 9mm and the 9mm was too big; I wonder if it is an 8mm. I may have that one.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 28, 2019)

when measuring the threads on several of the Jr gent front sections they may measure closer to 8.3 witha 1 inch pitch. This is because they are poorly made and not fully formed threads They are shallow and you need the 8.5 to get the right thread depth at the bottom. Most of these front sections threads do not have the highest tolerances when they are made.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

mredburn said:


> when measuring the threads on several of the Jr gent front sections they may measure closure  8.3 witha 1 inch pitch. This is because they are poorly made and not fully formed threads They are shallow and you need the 8.5 to get the right thread depth at the bottom. Most of these front sections threads do not have the highest tolerances when they are made.


Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 28, 2019)

mredburn said:


> when measuring the threads on several of the Jr gent front sections they may measure closer to 8.3 witha 1 inch pitch. This is because they are poorly made and not fully formed threads They are shallow and you need the 8.5 to get the right thread depth at the bottom. Most of these front sections threads do not have the highest tolerances when they are made.


Ordered. Thank you. I just wanted the tap.


----------



## magpens (Jun 29, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Thank you. Any of the following:
> Jr Aaron, George, Antony, Harold, Citizen. Than you very much. Do not go nuts.


@TonyL
Sorry, Tony .... my computer hard drive has failed.  I am writing from a rinky-dink tablet so can't fully respond just now.
But please tell which tap you ordered ..... M8.5 x what pitch ? .... and from who .... I want to order one also.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 29, 2019)

Mike Redburn of silverpenparts


----------

